# Didn't Receive First, Second, or Third Preferred Pickup Date



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

As the title suggests, I picked three sequential dates in early April for a European Delivery. I got the notification today that none of my dates were accepted, and they gave me one day after my proposed dates. It is not an issue of a holiday or the Welt being closed on those dates.

I know it sounds like a minor inconvenience, however the dates were pretty important due to time-off restrictions from work. Picking up on this date, which would be a Thursday, leaves us with minimal time with the car due to the weekday drop-off rule.

Should I keep trying, is there any "alternate/standby" list I should get my name on? It seems odd that I didn't get any of my preferred dates with more than 60 days notice.

Hopefully someone has encountered this in the past and can provide guidance. :dunno:


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Face128i said:


> As the title suggests, I picked three sequential dates in early April for a European Delivery. I got the notification today that none of my dates were accepted, and they gave me one day after my proposed dates. It is not an issue of a holiday or the Welt being closed on those dates.
> 
> I know it sounds like a minor inconvenience, however the dates were pretty important due to time-off restrictions from work. Picking up on this date, which would be a Thursday, leaves us with minimal time with the car due to the weekday drop-off rule.
> 
> ...


You need to get your dealership to go to bat for you to try to get you the date you want. Someone in management from your dealership should call BMW of North America to find out if there's a logical explanation for why you can't get one of your dates this far in advance. Is there something else planned on those dates that makes American ED appointments unavailable? What's going on? That's the question they need to ask.

They need to request that you get one of your requested dates because it's important to this deal. Good luck!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

That seems a little crazy. April is so far out.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

Ninong said:


> You need to get your dealership to go to bat for you to try to get you the date you want. Someone in management from your dealership should call BMW of North America to find out if there's a logical explanation for why you can't get one of your dates this far in advance. Is there something else planned on those dates that makes American ED appointments unavailable? What's going on? That's the question they need to ask.
> 
> They need to request that you get one of your requested dates because it's important to this deal. Good luck!


Thanks Ninong - the only thing I can think of is that we are planning a dual delivery, so there is that slight added complication.

My dealer is very good and the CA is experienced with ED's, so I'll see if they can't be a little more firm with the ED department. This will be our second (and third) ED purchase from this dealer, and I don't want this to be a deal-killer.

Fortunately we have some alternatives, but none are ideal as we'll have to trim two days from the itinerary (assuming a Nice drop off) or have to back-track to Munich as they are the only location with a Saturday dropoff.

In regards to trimming out a day...is it as painful as I think it will be trying to make it from Munich to the Chianti region of Tuscany on one day? Google Maps says seven hours, which really means ten hours, right?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe there is a backup because of the renovations closure?
When does the Welt open again - will be interesting to see the changes.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

turpiwa said:


> Maybe there is a backup because of the renovations closure?
> When does the Welt open again - will be interesting to see the changes.


Its closed for the month of Jan if I remember correctly, and ED should start again first week of Feb. But of course they could have run into problems and the reopening could be delayed


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

I actually called the European Delivery department at BMW to make a pick-up time change and they were able to do it without having to get my dealer involved. Of course I was simply changing the time of delivery for the same day due to flight arrival times but I would think they could change the day itself for you as well. Also it probably made a difference that I already had a scheduled date so it may be that if no other date is presently available to go with the one the CA can get you but then keep trying to have it changed to the date you want. What I am suggesting is that the European Delivery department may have the power/authority to change a date, but not to set one in the first instance.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

If your CA is as good as you seem to think he would find out what is going on and if he finds out it is just some kind scheduling or miscommunication mix up he should get your original choice. Until then I would not settle for something else.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys - it's definitely reassuring knowing that this is unique situation. 1northcar, I'll take your advice and try to plead my case with the ED department on Monday morning.

I emailed my CA regarding the latest date we would need notify him that we couldn't meet the April 7th and that we'd either have to reschedule for May-June or cancel and try again some other time. His response was that:

- Once the order has been submitted and approved it can't be cancelled (order was just put in last weekend)
- Only other option is to take delivery at the dealership (not an option)
- Does not think they will hold the cars for us until May-June
- Cars were not a part of the allocation, and they don't have any room for extras on their lot as they are turning down cars from the factory 
- I have until the cars are built to change the date or move to US pick up 
- He is going to provide me the number to BMW USA as they are more accommodating, similar to 1northcars comments.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Contact BMW North America. They can get things done when the local dealership says it can't be done. Two ED's and both times I needed them to re-arrange my delivery times due to flight arrival times in Munich.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Face128i;9502908
- Once the order has been submitted and approved it can't be cancelled (order was just put in last weekend)
[/QUOTE said:


> This isn't correct is it?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I would cancel everything, dump that CA and go to the dealer forum and pick one of the site supporters. Any one of then will get things done.


----------



## Helles (Dec 8, 2011)

Same thing just happened to me yesterday. We were planning our 2nd ED with our knowledgeable CA. Our three preferred dates were just after Easter. March 29 - 31. He said the first date they offered him was April 7th and that he's never had a problem like this two months out.
The only thing I can think of is all the delivery slots being taken up by folks going over for spring break.
Due to vacation limitations, it looks like we'll have to bump our ED to June time frame.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

Helles - I'll report back what I find out from BMW NA. Please also let me know how they responded to the change to June. However I find it odd that early April is such a popular time, it didn't seem to busy on our earlier ED which was also in early April. I think it likely has to do with increased demand due to the remodeling of the Welt.

Gary - Don't really want to dump my CA, seems to be too "scorched earth" of an approach. I think the issue lies with BMW corporate as they locked in the order without even considering if this alternate date worked. If the order is locked and they can't accommodate other dates, it appears my dealer will be stuck with the cars and I'll be out my deposits. I don't know how getting another CA fixes the problem at BMW corporate.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Face128i said:


> I don't know how getting another CA fixes the problem at BMW corporate.


I don't think you know that is the problem but hey your car.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

Gary J said:


> I don't think you know that is the problem but hey your car.


That is correct, I don't know that for a fact. I don't think it was handled well from the onset, I think I should have gotten the option to proceed similar to Helles. However, I don't think I am going to magically get my date if I dump my CA and go with a board sponsor. I tend to give my CA the benefit of the doubt, the last ED was flawless, he's been with the dealer for 20+ years and knows all about the program.

This is what I've been told after saying that the 7th was not ideal, but that I'd continue to try and refine my itinerary, worst case shift to May-June:

"_i hope the 7th works out. I am not sure they will hold the car to the end May. _"

When I asked when was the latest he needed confirmation that the 7th would work (moving the date may require me to shift my time-off slightly), or worst case scenario cancel and try again at a later date, he said that

_"Once the order has been submitted and approved I can not cancel the order. The only option would be to take delivery at the dealership. This is not being hard but these cars were not part of our allocation and we can not use them as we are full and have no room for any extras. We are literally turning cars down from the factory. I will do what I can to try and accommodate a different European delivery date but again, that isn't my decision."_

It just seems idiotic that BMW would force the car on the dealer, even in the event that the date wasn't in the top three. You would think they'd give me the option, it's very presumptive of them.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

Found the number in my packet from my last ED: 800-932-0831


----------



## Helles (Dec 8, 2011)

I should clarify that I didn't give my CA an option. I simply said that date will not work for us and our next window is in June. 
Up to this point, nothing has been signed other than an initialed VIR confirming the specs. I don't know if our order had been approved as of yesterday, just that it's been submitted and April 7th was the closest date the welt could accommodate.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

turpiwa said:


> Maybe there is a backup because of the renovations closure?
> When does the Welt open again - will be interesting to see the changes.


It opens for deliveries on Monday, Feb. 8, 2016. I don't know exactly what date the first American European Deliveries will start, that's up to BMW, but some people will begin taking delivery on Monday, Feb. 8.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Helles said:


> Same thing just happened to me yesterday. We were planning our 2nd ED with our knowledgeable CA. Our three preferred dates were just after Easter. March 29 - 31. He said the first date they offered him was April 7th and that he's never had a problem like this two months out.


Don't forget that they're closed March 25, 26, 27 and 28 for Easter. Good Friday, March 25, and Easter Monday, March 28, are both federal holidays. And, of course, they're closed the Saturday and Sunday in between, including Easter Sunday itself. So that may be why the dates just after Easter have already been taken by other customers, both Americans and Germans.

Maybe a lot of people have simply extended their regular federal holidays into a longer holiday to pick up their new BMW at the Welt? Maybe it's a popular time of the year with Germans?

German holidays in 2016: http://www.officeholidays.com/countries/germany/


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

On both my EDs I returned the cars with the yellow "low fuel" lights on. Not hard to do.

Also did my drop-off paperwork mid-week and in the middle of our vacation as we passed nearby MUC airport on our way from Bad Reichenhall to Saxony. We gave the Loginout ladies one key and had them copy all pertinent paperwork. When we flew home the following Sunday we simply parked the car at Loginout and walked a few steps over to the air terminal. Couldn't have been easier.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

GerWil said:


> It is possible to obtain a delivery date without an order. I had to do it last year because I needed a specific August delivery date on a 2016 340i xDrive before it was posssible for the dealer to place an order, because of the model change. The ED Department was helpful and instructed the Dealer to submit a pre-reservation form.


That's really good info. 
I am waiting impatiently for a production number for a June ED but as I work rotation and have no flexibility on my ED pickup date this has been a concern. I'll get onto my CA and ask him to do this. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Ninong said:


> You are going to arrive in Munich on April 5 and your delivery is currently scheduled for April 7. Even though there is no official "standby list," you should still go to the Welt on the 5th (if possible) or the 6th to see if there have been cancellations and if they can squeeze you in before the 7th, because that is sometimes possible. Unless your hotel reservations by then wouldn't make that a viable option?


A great suggestion. Keep in mind though that a lot will depend on whether your license plates are ready to be activated for the insurance purposes. (The dates on the plate correlate with the insurance you have available.) I assume they get the plates (from the government offices) a day or two prior to your scheduled delivery date so the closer to the actual delivery date the more likely the plates will be available.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> That's really good info.
> I am waiting impatiently for a production number for a June ED but as I work rotation and have no flexibility on my ED pickup date this has been a concern. I'll get onto my CA and ask him to do this.
> Thanks for the info.


Well scratch that idea. BMWNA ED came back and said for that model (M3) they need a production number and won't do a pre reservation.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

1northcar said:


> A great suggestion. Keep in mind though that a lot will depend on whether your license plates are ready to be activated for the insurance purposes. (The dates on the plate correlate with the insurance you have available.) I assume they get the plates (from the government offices) a day or two prior to your scheduled delivery date so the closer to the actual delivery date the more likely the plates will be available.


This would be a good question (as to plate availability) to direct to the board participant who lives in Germany and seems to have personal knowledge as to how the Welt operates. (I think his handle is something like, "Ask a native.")


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

turpiwa said:


> Well scratch that idea. BMWNA ED came back and said for that model (M3) they need a production number and won't do a pre reservation.


That's really too bad. I guess there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

GerWil said:


> That's really too bad. I guess there are exceptions to every rule.


Germans pride themselves on adherence to rules and protocol. Watch a German pedestrian at a red light on a deserted street :rofl:


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

turpiwa said:


> That's really good info.
> I am waiting impatiently for a production number for a June ED but as I work rotation and have no flexibility on my ED pickup date this has been a concern. I'll get onto my CA and ask him to do this.
> Thanks for the info.


How long have you been waiting for? If the hold up is the allocation and u didn't get one in February, I would get a little concerned because June is only 3 months away from march, especially if your proposed ED dates are inflexible.


----------

